
Google is creating its own CPUs - manigandham
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/14/google-said-to-be-preparing-its-own-chips-for-use-in-pixel-phones-and-chromebooks/
======
sharemywin
Intel: This is getting out of hand...now there are two of them.

